# AEP campsite question



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

First of all---Fishjunky, I feel your pain !!!

Two days of wishing I could fish, only a couple of things holding me back---my bills and my job!

Anyway, does anyone have any idea when they open up camsite K?

We're working on a trip to the stripmines the second week in May and usually we stay in K. Thing is, We haven't went this early before and don't know if the campsites will be open. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Blessings !!!!!

PS--SPRING IS ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The first weekend of April is the target day but sometimes it can be later if they have work to do. They are all usually open by the first day of Spring turkey. Be here soon


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Ah spring. That just sounds so good.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

anyone have any updates on camp N ...and if they are going to open up any other areas either old camp grounds or previously off limits areas?....any info on what the heck is going on down there would be great


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Campsite N (Keffler Camp) was sold to Consol Energy and the word is it will not be reopened. As far as other old campsites,C or L being reopened that is a rumor. Much of the surrounding area has been leased or sold. The remaining campsites are tentativly scheduled to reopen April 1st. Some years it may be a week or so later pending work being completed within the area. Cleaning out the beautiful Brownhouse etc. I have been camping there every year in April and May for 25 years now and I hope that what is left remains for us to enjoy. It'll be a sad day for me if it is closed forever, I have many fond memories down there from my younger days. My shroom hunting buddy and I used to fill up 48 quart coolers with mushrooms every weekend back in "the day" The place was deserted back then untill Memorial Day weekend then we cleared out. I remember camping at Campsites Q and L back in the '80s but we usually stayed at N untill a few years ago when we moved over to C. I'll be there soon and hopefully for many years to come. If they close it I'll take a job transfer with my company and move to Wisconsin, Northern Michigan or Minnesota. Fortunately with my job I can literally live anywhere I want as long as I'm within 2 hrs of a major airport. I just need to be somewhere I can catch Walleye, Smallmouth and hunt mushrooms in the Spring. OK let's just hope they keep Ohio Power open and not lease it off, I would rather see the ODNR take it over and charge to camp than never be able to go there again.
Here's a salute to my favorite little store Old Mans Money...Hi Bob, see ya soon 'ol man!! Twistertail if you read this Bob wants some more of Grandpa Tims' Fish Breading Mix and so do I!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Tim, There was another thread awhile back regarding leasing off the land and I know someone posted about having a friend that worked for Consol. He was going to try and find out more info but I never seen a follow up post. I think it was in the Southeast forums but I'm not sure. I know a couple of the other old time Ohio Power guys were posting about it also I think Squid and another member from over near Dayton or Springfield. I'll try and dig it up there was some reliable info posted there. Dave Dingey was the man in charge down there and someone had talked to him.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Haven't been down since youth gun, the boys are getting antzy...well so am I. Was hoping for some good ice down there but kinda gave up on that. I am going to fish where ever I want. In my 30 plus years down there I have never been approached by any authority and I don't think thats going to change much. Just too much area to cover. I still have some open areas that are less traveled but with 3 boys it only takes a few days for enough fillets for the year. Good luck to everyone it won't be long.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Ahhhhh, The Old Man's Money! Mexican bass boats,goldfish ponds and army surplus goods.Was one hell of a place to stroll around back in the day with a hunk of trail bologna in one hand,and an ice cold soda in the other.Campsite "Q",what awesome memories that place holds from the 70's and 80's.I used to love that series of lakes across the haul road behind Q,especially the big horseshoe lake with the high walls on the backside,talk about shrooms!!! The 5 inter-connected lakes about 2 miles up the 4WD lane behind the old Prentiss Station will always remain my favorite camping/fishing spot in Ohio-it seems so long ago.Reinersville,Young Hickory,Zeno all seem so far away now.Going in the back way along 284 from Chandlersville to High Hill was a treat in itself,now it's just open pastures for rich people's pets.Used to be some dynamite bass lakes back in there too,I guess there still is if you want to pay a couple hundy for a day on the flies only waters.I pretty much gave up on this place a couple of years ago,I now do the bulk of my shroomin' in Michigan,and my bassin' at Lake Erie,but the memories of old Ohio Power will always live on.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Harbor Hunter, You might know a fella goes by the handle RiverWalker, he used to post here but has moved on. Sounds like you guys hunted shrooms in the same place, he also goes to Michigan for shrooms now. We crossed paths down there back in the day. Here's one for ya...How about the busty blonde with the bright red lipstick at the little bait shop on Horse Run behind campsite C. That's another good old memory from long ago!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Old Mans Money also makes a mean Sub. Sand. and breakfast. How's it going mushroomman? Can't wait to get down there. I got the shakes.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried contacting Consol Energy to see what their intentions are with the land they bought? Also, has anyone ever tried to get permission to fish their land? Maybe it's not that hard to do

Just curious....


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

FishJunky said:


> Old Mans Money also makes a mean Sub. Sand. and breakfast. How's it going mushroomman? Can't wait to get down there. I got the shakes.


Been ready for awhile now 5 weeks till Morel time!!!!!!!!
I bet that float tube is getting some attention about now 
Get your Senkos and KC Twitchers ready, this winter is going to end all of a sudden and it'll be in the 50's and 60's pretty quick.
Old Mans Money..Sausage Gravy and Biscuits, man I can't wait!!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

WHile at the Hoover Seminar I had the opportunity to have an off the wall converstion about AEP/Ohio Power. I asked if the State of Ohio was going to purchase, be donated, given, take over any of this land. The response was that Ohio has already purchased a portion. I did NOT get any particulars at all. His comment was that the ink was still wet and that this tract isn't even on any maps yet to his knowledge. He stated that of course they would like to purchase the whole area BUT they need $$$$ to do this.
OK, I'll make a cash donation if it means I can continue to enjoy this resource.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

mushroomman said:


> Campsite N (Keffler Camp) was sold to Consol Energy and the word is it will not be reopened. As far as other old campsites,C or L being reopened that is a rumor. Much of the surrounding area has been leased or sold. The remaining campsites are tentativly scheduled to reopen April 1st. Some years it may be a week or so later pending work being completed within the area. Cleaning out the beautiful Brownhouse etc. I have been camping there every year in April and May for 25 years now and I hope that what is left remains for us to enjoy. It'll be a sad day for me if it is closed forever, I have many fond memories down there from my younger days. My shroom hunting buddy and I used to fill up 48 quart coolers with mushrooms every weekend back in "the day" The place was deserted back then untill Memorial Day weekend then we cleared out. I remember camping at Campsites Q and L back in the '80s but we usually stayed at N untill a few years ago when we moved over to C. I'll be there soon and hopefully for many years to come. If they close it I'll take a job transfer with my company and move to Wisconsin, Northern Michigan or Minnesota. Fortunately with my job I can literally live anywhere I want as long as I'm within 2 hrs of a major airport. I just need to be somewhere I can catch Walleye, Smallmouth and hunt mushrooms in the Spring. OK let's just hope they keep Ohio Power open and not lease it off, I would rather see the ODNR take it over and charge to camp than never be able to go there again.
> Here's a salute to my favorite little store Old Mans Money...Hi Bob, see ya soon 'ol man!! Twistertail if you read this Bob wants some more of Grandpa Tims' Fish Breading Mix and so do I!!


I'm like mushroomman,
Although I may not have as consistent of a record of 25-years of camping. Back in the 70s' when I was 13 & 14 years old, I used to ride my Yamaha 80 all over hell and back down at the Ohio Power Camp Grounds. My dad & uncle & me found many mushrooms & I caught some pretty decent bass down there for a kid. Everyone used to be able to roam free. And as long as you didn't make much noise, you could do & go wherever you wanted.
Does anyone remember Beaver run? Does anyone remember the folks that used to have gardens down there? I'm serious. There where several folks who used to stay there for free for months! They even had gardens & built wooden steps down to the lakes.
Wow have things changed. Campsite Q (beaver run) is gone. Campsite D (Sawmill) might-as-well be gone. It suck now that you can't camp on or near the water. Campsite N (Keffler Kamp) has been closed for several years now and I'm hearing that it has been sold.
I'm afraid that some of my childhood memories of Ohio Power/AEP will not be able to be passed down. Let's hope not.
Jig-N-Pig


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Can't wait any longer. Cousin and I are leaving tomorrow to set camp and stay until Monday. We will be in H as the sound of the water, along with a few adult beverages, promotes a good nights sleep. If we catch fish, it will be a bonus, but, we will find some new water for later this spring. Weather will not be a factor as we will stay for the duration.:F


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'll have to try the gravy and biscuits this year. Sgofish, let us know how it goes. With fishing and if the ice is gone. Good luck.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

i took a nice a liitle drive with my 5 year old on 325-08 and did not see any ice. um cant wait. camp frie big guys drinks fishin lady friends [without] the wife and the great out doors. plan on going down about mid of next month if anyone would like to hook up and do some fishin. jason


----------

